# Fet sept/Oct anyone else freaking out about another lockdown?



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, just wondering who else out there is planning fets for Sept/October and panicking that treatment will be cancelled? I am booked in for Oct 19th and the thought of going through all the drugs etc only to be cancelled in event of a second wave and lockdown is really daunting. I also haven't had confirmation that a cancelled cycle wouldn't be taken from my NHS allowance. This is my final funded cycle. 

Lotsa love xxx


----------



## KezV (Jan 27, 2018)

This was one of the first questions I asked my consultant back in June at my first appointment and he said that the lockdown was tough on the fertility industry so he doesn’t honk they would stop treatments again. They have learned how to manage the pandemic so should be better prepared.
Never say never though I guess...

We are starting an FET at the end of Sept and have to travel right across zone 1 in London for our treatment... so I’m more focused on how long /expensive taxi rides will be.

I would try not to worry about it if you can (I know,easier said...) and maybe ask your clinic what their plan is for any further lockdowns


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey ladies,  

I'm also panicking as my clinic is in Prague and my fet in April couldn't go ahead as the borders closed and they declared a state of emergency. We had to go abroad to be able to afford the costs of going private and I'm so worried the clinic will close or go bankrupt with our frosties. 

We went back in August as soon as the borders opened but it was a bfn, I'd prefer to have a break but just as I arrived back in the uk they added the Czech Republic to the list of quarantine counties so I'm so worried they or we'll go into another lock down I'm going to jump back into another cycle with my last embryo at the end of September. Here's hoping things hold off for us ladies. 

Good luck and baby dust,  ikle x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sending love to you all. 

I'm not worried about this - but my clinic is in London and they've not had any local lock downs. Are you in an area with local lockdowns? 

I think if you want to go ahead this year you might need to try not to focus on the pandemic (I know it's not easy) but if you're really really worried could you delay until you feel happier about situation?


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm hoping to go to Prague in November for a FET, to try for a sibling.  Iklefeet, how did you find it since you've been recently?  Also went private abroad due to cost.  I'm also trying to get blood tests, scans etc organised in Edinburgh before we go.  The clinic has also asked for a letter to confirm it is ok for me to get pregnant again, following the birth of my daughter, and I've no idea where to get a letter. Do you have any idea?


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Mmc

Did you have a cesarean? I just good my midwife notes from my discharge starting no complications with the birth but wait 6 months before trying again and then did a baseline scan for my uterus. I'm not sure if your clinic would need a proper report or not. I was with Gennet.

I did the traveling ok but no one and I mean no one was wearing masks,  no social distancing except in my second hotel that blocked out tables at breakfast and to had to wear gloves at the buffet,  in my first hotel i picked a table out of the way and in an empty restaurant the waitress showed a family to the table next to me crazy,  I only stayed 1 night and moved.  There were loads of tourists drinking like covid didn't exist and the weekend I got home cz reported a 25% increase in cases in a week.  They have now introduced rules around wearing masks in public places though. When I go again I'm going to an apartment and buying food, sterilising it and cooking at home to reduce contact.

Good luck x


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

I had a forceps delivery, I can ask for a copy of my discharge notes, will contact the midwife to ask if she knows who I should contact.

Will keep an eye on what is going on in Prague for requirements in terms of covid testing or isolation.


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Mmc,
Prague is now in the list of countries you need to self isolate when you come back,  that started last Saturday at 4 but I'm going in the next 4 weeks that may change.

Good luck getting your fit for transfer stuff sorted 

Hugs,  ikle xxx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all.

I have not been on here for a while. I have 1 embryo remaining... I am actually delaying my transfer until next year. I had immune treatment in London which made me habe to travel back and forth to London via a 2 hr train ride each way. Plus i had weekly acupuncture. The process is hard enough without covid let alone now. I think i am too worried about catching it from the number of contacts i would need make in doing the transfer due to travelling and also seeing clinicians. If i were to be successful i would then be worried about the baby and me catching it


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi ladies, I totally feel all of you.  I had my treatment in Cyprus just weeks before the first lock down.  All flights were cancelled then.  But by then we were home safe and waiting for results.  The clinic also kept in contact to make sure I was well after I had my BFP.  But weeks after that they had to stop operations.  I could still contact them though but by then there was not much need as I already had my own OB here.

I do hope your treatments will push through without any hitches.

Brooky lots of baby dust for you come October 

iklefeet sorry about your bfn dear.  I hope you have a smooth treatment and travel at month end.


----------



## Tiger Smiles (Sep 3, 2016)

Absolutely!  My treatment is in Cyprus in Nov/Dec and worried but trying to plan for if it is locked down out there then I would just stay!


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Tiger honey,  how are to doing? I remember you from my cycle last year,  you were always such a positive inspiration, so lovely to see you planning to go again, wishing you all the very best and fingers crossed you get your take home baby for xmas.

Thanks for your thoughts and positive vibes VanGn, sounds like your trip was a success,  wishing you all the best.

Leenj, this virus is so terrifying is just so hard to know what the future holds,  I think I'd rather get on a plane than the tube. Let's hope there is a vaccine soon and we can all breath a sigh of relief. 

Hugs and baby dust to all

Ikle xxx


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi I'm not so worried about lock downs, I live in London and clinic is in central London. I have been driving into the city but it' a real pain. Going forward I think Im going to use public transport in (shouldn't be busy on the way in) and taxi out. It'll cost a lot but I hopefully it'll only be for a few appointments.

I am freaking out that my FET is going to fail, I've had three failed transfers so far. We are transferring one PGS embryo (retrieved when I was 43) and I just feel it won't take. This is the first time using a tested embryo and my doctor says it has a 70% chance and I should be excited and hopeful but I'm just feel flat!


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Rosie ducks.  Totally understandable for you to feel apprehensive.  Just try and relax dear.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with @KezV, the most of docs say they now know more about the virus and how to manage the situation, so while countries might face 2nd lockdown, I do not think it will be announced.


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone from UK been to Czech recently who could provide an update on how travel was?  I'm aiming for a late October or November FET in Prague?


----------



## Lorz80 (Mar 25, 2017)

@Mmc224 - hello! I am also trying for a sibling for my little boy Arran born in June 2018. I live in Edinburgh but getting the transfer in London. I’ve requested scans to be done in Edinburgh so waiting for my next bleed to get a scan booked in.


----------



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Lorz good luck for your scans and transfer


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

I think im veering towards delaying mine...what a nightmare...if i don't do it the right way with all my acupuncture etc i feel i wont have given myself the best chance


----------

